# Health and Safety Come First: Do I Need a Doctor? 4 Ways to Tell If It's Serious



## Asuka (Apr 19, 2021)

Indeed each of us can have such problems and we need to know how to solve them because problems that are not solved in time, can seriously affect having serious effects over time and many people, unfortunately, do not understand this issue. I personally have been working as a doctor for two years and I love this field and I always try to explain to people that it is best to come to specialists as soon as they find that something hurts, without waiting, but it is very difficult for people to understand that. At the moment I have found a UK cosmetics trainer and I am trying to specialize in this field as well and I hope to succeed in both of them.


----------

